# Is there a offline mode for TF2?



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

Short version is I'm about to/debating to download team fortress, however a small snag is that for a couple of weeks the internet may be shut off(too long to explain).  Is there a single player mode for the game?  If not can you play offline against bots or such then?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 30, 2011)

There is no real singleplayer mode / storyline, but you can play against bots.

But may I ask why you'd want that, instead of connecting to a server with humans playing?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> There is no real singleplayer mode / storyline, but you can play against bots.
> 
> But may I ask why you'd want that, instead of connecting to a server with humans playing?


 My internet may be down for a couple weeks next week.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah, fair enough.

But I'm not 100% sure if the steam offline mode will allow TF2 to load.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, there is an offline mode in TF2. In fact, I've had TF2 since last year and I rarely play online.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

Bots never do anything really entertaining though.

They never try to build towers or have spy rushes or start freaking out over the mic because of a troll spray.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Wish you could play the Half-Life 2 single-player campaigns with TF2 features like you could do in the original TF. Would be really fun...


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Bots never do anything really entertaining though.
> 
> They never try to build towers or have spy rushes or start freaking out over the mic because of a troll spray.


 
I can't find the video but there was an excellent idea where someone sprayed bikini models and then when someone stopped to look, spy shanking. Was glorious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Bots never do anything really entertaining though.
> 
> *They never try to build towers* or have spy rushes or start freaking out over the mic because of a troll spray.


 The teams are stacked!


If I get it downloaded before my internet gets shut off I'll play a few rounds with you all before then.  Right now I'm moving my files from my desktop to laptop, so I can play a crap ton of games while the internet is down.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 1, 2011)

just expect Steam to give you the BIGGEST problem as even though theres an offline mode..just you have to log on first then go into offline mode


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> They never try to build towers or have spy rushes or start freaking out over the mic because of a troll spray.


 
Or tell jokes when drunk.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Or tell jokes when drunk.


 I have the worst super power ever, I have such a ridiculously high alcohol tolerance that I am about to finish off a entire bottle of booze so strong it'd put half of faf under the table and I'm just now getting buzzed.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I have the worst super power ever, I have such a ridiculously high alcohol tolerance that I am about to finish off a entire bottle of booze so strong it'd put half of faf under the table and I'm just now getting buzzed.



Prove it, 2 shots of 151 then talk to me.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 1, 2011)

making up unimpressive stories online is not a superpower


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I have the worst super power ever, I have such a ridiculously high alcohol tolerance that I am about to finish off a entire bottle of booze so strong it'd put half of faf under the table and I'm just now getting buzzed.


 Is this your personal theme song?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Prove it, 2 shots of 151 then talk to me.


 I'm getting close to that amount of alcohol, but I'm going to run out before I reach that amount.


*back on topic*
*edit*
nvm found my answer.
Hope to play tf2 soon.


----------

